# Weekend outlook



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Even though it looks like the weather is not going to be my friend this weekend I'm going to take the kids out again ( if it's not raining too hard) on Saturday for snapper blues on the new southfield park pier and on Sunday it either Sherwood Island or Cove beach for the linesiders still looking for one big enough to brag about.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

have fun and stay safe cflea!


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

*Outlook looks good*

I just left my shore spot in Stamford Harbor 10 casts snagged 8 bunker and got one short bass had to leave for work.


----------

